

Branchless code sequences - mnem
https://gist.github.com/dpt/64e71e065f0a6102fa62

======
ominous
Interesting, thank you!

The ever present SO question:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11227809/why-is-
processin...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11227809/why-is-processing-a-
sorted-array-faster-than-an-unsorted-array)

